# Smoking pork shoulder and Traeger turned off HELP!!!



## jaimeruns (Feb 18, 2017)

I started a pork shoulder butt last night and checked on it at 5:30am, it was doing great and the temp was at 160- I'm guessing at the stall. I fell back asleep until 8:00 and checked it again and and the Traeger was OFF!!! My meat temp is now at 115. I'm totally freaking out that it ruined my meat. The thing is, I don't know when the grill turned off, but at the most it could have been 2.5 hours. I turned the grill back on and I'm going to get the heat back up ASAP.... but is there a possibility that it could have sat in the danger zone for too long? Also any suggestions on how to save it? My party starts at 3pm today so I had a goal to get it off the grill by then at the latest to let it sit and then shred it to serve at 4-4:30. 

Thanks so much, 

I'm going to frantically search through other posts as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2017)

Fire it back up and get back to cooking. You were above the safe cook temp for pork. Everything should be fine.


----------



## jaimeruns (Feb 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Fire it back up and get back to cooking. You were above the safe cook temp for pork. Everything should be fine.


Thank you! I did just that. Got it back up to 160 after an hour. Cooked it another 4 hours, just pulled it off and it's falling apart. I can't wait to eat this thing.


----------

